# Dayton HPSA500 Schematics needed



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

House was hit with lightning and the only thing (of mine) damaged was my amp. It turns on but just plays what seems to be a full blast tone of 60hz. But I have no wiring information on it, and I'd like to repair it.

Like I said it turns on and everything, and my brother seems to think he knows what it needs but we have to run some tests first.

Thanks for any help/input!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you try getting it from Dayton?


----------

